# Homemade Tools >  Modification of a brooch of metal lathe of 1920

## cphili

Modification of a brooch of metal lathe of 1920

La Passion du Métal : 32. Modification d'une broche de tour de 1920.

----------

Jon (Mar 22, 2013),

kbalch (Mar 22, 2013)

----------


## Jon

Thanks again c.phili! This one went in our Lathes category, and of course on your homemade tools page: c.phili's Homemade Tools.

Congratulations on breaking the top 10 on our Top Homemade Tools Builders List! Your receipt:





 






Lathe Spindle Modification  by c.phili 

tags:
lathe, bearing, roller, modification

----------

